# Seriously thinking of sister for Lola.



## silverhaven

Hi there,

Lola wants a sister, hubby seems very much on board and is even emailing our kids about it. :w00t: :chili:

Soooooo. I am seeking my SM friends advice on the best age for me to get for her, and for me, so that I can get a better idea of what the look, size and temperament is like. I am thinking around 6 months? a good age to still be a puppy, but be formed enough to determine temperament?. Ideal for me would be one that didn't quite make size for show. Temperament is huge..... I really want a happy go lucky cuddler. (yes, and a girl) Lol. (Lola is a bit highly strung and dominant) 

I am also considering at a 2 year old, but am worried about really missing that adorable puppy time. I am home all the time though, so I can handle a puppy.

Any advice would be appreciated :grouphug: and anyone knowing any cute ones they know to be available. :thumbsup:


----------



## LJSquishy

I would suggest a puppy around 6 months of age, maybe even up to 9 months old or so, especially if you are wanting a tiny one. I would avoid getting one Lola's age only because you will eventually have two elderly dogs that may need extra care in their later years. Also, they will likely pass away so closely together which would be a total heartbreak I'm sure.


----------



## mary-anderson

Well I don't have any suggestionsl but I'm very excited for you. You and your hubby will not regret it. I just love have mor then one.


----------



## Canada

Oh congrats! On the thought of adding to your fam!
Sounds lovely! :wub:
Are you _set_ on the idea of another girl dog?
Some strong willed girls _may_ be nicer to a boy sibling.
Paris (by being Paris) dictated the gender of the final addition to the fam.
I mean "dictated", by me having a hunch about her and any additions.
Paris is such a strong willed alpha female, that I figured her best chance of a match was younger, smaller, and male.
It has been a _match made in heaven_! She thinks she is his Mom. 
I believe she wouldn't have been accepting to a female or an adult. 
But we all get a feel for our Malts, and you should listen to your instinct while also asking others their opinions.


Allthough the thought of two girls is lovely!
So it's just some food for thought.
Lola will be such a great sister!

I am very excited for you! :aktion033:


----------



## silverhaven

LJSquishy said:


> I would suggest a puppy around 6 months of age, maybe even up to 9 months old or so, especially if you are wanting a tiny one. I would avoid getting one Lola's age only because you will eventually have two elderly dogs that may need extra care in their later years. Also, they will likely pass away so closely together which would be a total heartbreak I'm sure.


Thanks, good points :thumbsup: I do think it would be just awful to lose two around the same time. 



mary-anderson said:


> Well I don't have any suggestionsl but I'm very excited for you. You and your hubby will not regret it. I just love have mor then one.


Thanks :grouphug: I must admit to feeling slightly nervous. 



Canada said:


> Oh congrats! On the thought of adding to your fam!
> Sounds lovely! :wub:
> Are you _set_ on the idea of another girl dog?
> Some strong willed girls _may_ be nicer to a boy sibling.
> Paris (by being Paris) dictated the gender of the final addition to the fam.
> I mean "dictated", by me having a hunch about her and any additions.
> Paris is such a strong willed alpha female, that I figured her best chance of a match was younger, smaller, and male.
> It has been a _match made in heaven_! She thinks she is his Mom.
> I believe she wouldn't have been accepting to a female or an adult.
> But we all get a feel for our Malts, and you should listen to your instinct while also asking others their opinions.
> 
> 
> Allthough the thought of two girls is lovely!
> So it's just some food for thought.
> Lola will be such a great sister!
> 
> I am very excited for you! :aktion033:


Thank you :tender: I think I do want another girl. I had a male dog once and kinda wished I had got a girl. That was before I had my wonderful Son, who was way easier to bring up than the girls.   

Lola actually seems to like all other dogs so far. She doesn't quite know how to play properly with them though. She seems to want to but doesn't know what to do. I think a younger persistent one may bring her out more. She met a young male really teeny pom male this week and seemed to really respond well to the puppy bouncing around her and barking at her. It was pretty cute to watch. I never know what sex it is she is meeting, she always seems fine, but a bit nervous.

I think your hunch is correct. I think she would do better with a younger one. She really did look like she was going to Mother that little boy, like your Paris. I think she might be the same with a little girl. Maybe not quite as good from what I hear from you all.


----------



## iheartbisou

I have no advice/suggestions but I'm really excited for you and Lola!! Good luck!!


----------



## silverhaven

iheartbisou said:


> I have no advice/suggestions but I'm really excited for you and Lola!! Good luck!!


Thanks Andrea :tender: I am excited.


----------



## Maglily

how exciting! I don't have any advice either but I think I would get an older one just because I am not home all the time, but how lucky that you can be there to enjoy her all day long.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Oh this is so exciting!!! I also think an older puppy would work well...but since you're home during the day, I wouldn't rule out a younger puppy either. Look around and see what's out there. I know you have your heart set on a girl but boys really are AMAZING so if you come across one that has the right temperament for Lola, I'd say maybe consider it  Bailey is 150% devoted to me and pretty much his whole world revolves around me...I love that he's such a mama's boy. I've never had a girl though so I can't say girls can't be like that too...hehe. Good luck in your search...ahhh so exciting!!


----------



## jpupart

Congrats!!! How exciting! I think 6 months is the PERFECT age to get a puppy. Cocotini was 6 months old when I got her and it was much easier to tell her personality at that age. I didn't miss the tiny younger puppy age at all and Cocotini is totally bonded to me. She is sweet, playful, laid back and a wonderful snuggler (sure you don't want a Havanese?-LOL) She is my heart dog:wub::wub:
Candy is like your Lola- high strung and dominant. Those traits really didn't show up in my visits with her at 4 months of age.
Also my 3 girls get along wonderfully, so I wouldn't worry too much about bringing in another girl-and they're soooo much fun to dress. However, Cocotini LOVES to wear clothes and actually begs me to dress her up. Candy I have to struggle and bribe her to wear anything. PS- there are some really small Havanese B)


----------



## missiek

What an exciting time Maureen! I cannot wait to see the little one that you and your husband choose! I hope that the process isn't too difficult and you are able to find the perfect baby for you and the perfect little sister for Lola. :wub:


----------



## silverhaven

Maglily said:


> how exciting! I don't have any advice either but I think I would get an older one just because I am not home all the time, but how lucky that you can be there to enjoy her all day long.


Thank you  yes in the circumstances I am thinking missing all puppyhood would be a shame. 



Bailey&Me said:


> Oh this is so exciting!!! I also think an older puppy would work well...but since you're home during the day, I wouldn't rule out a younger puppy either. Look around and see what's out there. I know you have your heart set on a girl but boys really are AMAZING so if you come across one that has the right temperament for Lola, I'd say maybe consider it  Bailey is 150% devoted to me and pretty much his whole world revolves around me...I love that he's such a mama's boy. I've never had a girl though so I can't say girls can't be like that too...hehe. Good luck in your search...ahhh so exciting!!


I don't think I would get a boy. I just remember too much getting a boy and wishing I had got a girl years ago. If I saw and really bonded with one that may have happened, but that really is unlikely as I have to choose from a distance. Lola is a snuggley girl too. Her world revolves around me. She is not happy with me as my laptop has usurped her spot, but she is pressed right next to my leg as I type. So I know girls can be like that too. 



jpupart said:


> Congrats!!! How exciting! I think 6 months is the PERFECT age to get a puppy. Cocotini was 6 months old when I got her and it was much easier to tell her personality at that age. I didn't miss the tiny younger puppy age at all and Cocotini is totally bonded to me. She is sweet, playful, laid back and a wonderful snuggler (sure you don't want a Havanese?-LOL) She is my heart dog:wub::wub:
> Candy is like your Lola- high strung and dominant. Those traits really didn't show up in my visits with her at 4 months of age.
> Also my 3 girls get along wonderfully, so I wouldn't worry too much about bringing in another girl-and they're soooo much fun to dress. However, Cocotini LOVES to wear clothes and actually begs me to dress her up. Candy I have to struggle and bribe her to wear anything. PS- there are some really small Havanese B)


Cocotini sounds like my Bichon was. She was much more laid back, but actually not as much a snuggler as Lola. But was beside me a LOT.

Interesting that you found those traits didn't show up until Candy was a bit older. I found that with Lola too. Glad your girls get along :grouphug: I think a sister would be really good for Lola. I think she gets really bored with just Hubby and I. Lola does love to dress up  when she sees me bring out a dress she dances around all excited :chili: I am not a bigger dresser of her though. 



missiek said:


> What an exciting time Maureen! I cannot wait to see the little one that you and your husband choose! I hope that the process isn't too difficult and you are able to find the perfect baby for you and the perfect little sister for Lola. :wub:


Thank you  finding one is going to be interesting. Especially as I am rather particular. :blush:


----------



## mom2bijou

Maureen! How exciting! The hardest part if convincing the hubbies. So mission accomplished. YAH!

No advice other than I think you'll love having two. I couldn't imagine life with just one pup.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Maureen -- whatever Lola wants, Lola gets. LOL

I'm so excited for you. If it were me, I would look at 6-12 month puppies. Please give Tonia (Rhapsody) and Tammy (Ta-Jon) a call as I talked to both about puppies while at Nationals, but I can't remember if they had girls or boys.

I wish that Stacy or MaryH had something available as they both have beautiful fluffs with great temperments. And, of course, Carina's puppies are still too young.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## gopotsgo

Good luck in "the hunt". Rescue is close to my heart and I would encourage you to go that route, look at the pics that Edie from AMAR posted on the rescue section of some recently rescued females. Or, if you are unsure, you could foster one and see how they get along. I have two girls and there were a few scuffles for dominance in the beginning, but now they seem to share it. I only had male dogs growing up and thought I preferred them until I got my girls and now I totally prefer females. I have been advised though, that if I add a third it should be a male. Good luck!


----------



## bonsmom

How exciting Maureen!

I don't know if she has any pups now, but Jeanne R. has beautiful dogs. She talked with me for hours when I was looking. She was holding the dog I wanted for show, so it didn't work out for me, but she is a class act all the way.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

bonsmom said:


> How exciting Maureen!
> 
> I don't know if she has any pups now, but Jeanne R. has beautiful dogs. She talked with me for hours when I was looking. She was holding the dog I wanted for show, so it didn't work out for me, but she is a class act all the way.


Couldn't agree more. Jeanne is wonderful and has terrific fluffs. Jeanne -- do you have anything available for Maureen?


----------



## Krystal

:chili:How exciting!!! Getting Bella was one of the best decisions I made!! I LOVE having 2!!! Its so much fun to watch them play and snuggle and of course it helps that Bella is so attached to me!! She is my little cuddle buddy and Mia is much more independent!


----------



## silverhaven

mom2bijou said:


> Maureen! How exciting! The hardest part if convincing the hubbies. So mission accomplished. YAH!
> 
> No advice other than I think you'll love having two. I couldn't imagine life with just one pup.


Well I usually just sneak things like this in, but he is fully aware this time :thumbsup: When I got my Bichon he hadn't a clue, but the moment I put her on the bed he was in love. Then when we lost her he was devastated, and along came Lola. But I have brought cats and a rabbit into our household over the years. He is pretty excited but nervous like me about getting another.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Maureen -- whatever Lola wants, Lola gets. LOL
> 
> I'm so excited for you. If it were me, I would look at 6-12 month puppies. Please give Tonia (Rhapsody) and Tammy (Ta-Jon) a call as I talked to both about puppies while at Nationals, but I can't remember if they had girls or boys.
> 
> I wish that Stacy or MaryH had something available as they both have beautiful fluffs with great temperments. And, of course, Carina's puppies are still too young.
> 
> Good luck with your search.


Thank you  I will email them and see. I am not in a huge hurry, if the right one comes along hopefully I will know. Yes the consensus seems to be in that age range. Sounds good to me. Both Stacy's and Carina's are adorable, quite a while before they know if they will be for sale or not though.



gopotsgo said:


> Good luck in "the hunt". Rescue is close to my heart and I would encourage you to go that route, look at the pics that Edie from AMAR posted on the rescue section of some recently rescued females. Or, if you are unsure, you could foster one and see how they get along. I have two girls and there were a few scuffles for dominance in the beginning, but now they seem to share it. I only had male dogs growing up and thought I preferred them until I got my girls and now I totally prefer females. I have been advised though, that if I add a third it should be a male. Good luck!


Thank you, it is fun to be looking  I don't know why I prefer the girls. Maybe because I grew up in a family of girls, who mainly all had girl children.  I did briefly consider a rescue, but have decided, not for me at this time. If I was living in my old house with the land and big house, I would certainly consider fostering, but not in my small apartment in the city.



bonsmom said:


> How exciting Maureen!
> 
> I don't know if she has any pups now, but Jeanne R. has beautiful dogs. She talked with me for hours when I was looking. She was holding the dog I wanted for show, so it didn't work out for me, but she is a class act all the way.


I will PM her too 




Krystal said:


> :chili:How exciting!!! Getting Bella was one of the best decisions I made!! I LOVE having 2!!! Its so much fun to watch them play and snuggle and of course it helps that Bella is so attached to me!! She is my little cuddle buddy and Mia is much more independent!


Good to hear you like having two. I have more that one animal at one time. Several cats, but never more than one dog.


----------



## TheCozyPet

More is better! Just make sure Lola approves of it . 6 months is a good age. I bought my babies home when they were 12 weeks old.

I hope we could see more of your incoming new baby. It's fun to see more addition to our fluff community.


----------



## The A Team

Yeay for you Maureen!!!! Ava was 6 months old when I got her and I feel you do get a better idea of what they will look like as an adult. And because I'm not the best trainer in the world :blush:...I'll never get a boy again. I love their peronalities, but if it's raining out - these dudes don't think twice about peeing on the side of a chair!!!!!!!!! (my fault, I know) :smilie_tischkante:

Abbey and Ava are just like real sisters, they play with each other, and at times they squabble. But all is good. 

Can't wait to see what you end up doing!!!!!! How exciting!! :chili:


----------



## silverhaven

TheCozyPet said:


> More is better! Just make sure Lola approves of it . 6 months is a good age. I bought my babies home when they were 12 weeks old.
> 
> I hope we could see more of your incoming new baby. It's fun to see more addition to our fluff community.


I hope she approves. :w00t: I would be sad if they didn't like eachother, Lola could really do with a playmate.




The A Team said:


> Yeay for you Maureen!!!! Ava was 6 months old when I got her and I feel you do get a better idea of what they will look like as an adult. And because I'm not the best trainer in the world :blush:...I'll never get a boy again. I love their peronalities, but if it's raining out - these dudes don't think twice about peeing on the side of a chair!!!!!!!!! (my fault, I know) :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Abbey and Ava are just like real sisters, they play with each other, and at times they squabble. But all is good.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you end up doing!!!!!! How exciting!! :chili:


I am excited. Pretty certain I will do it, and yes, a girl for sure. I never bonded that well with my boy Irish Setter, he was a little crazy though. Temperament is really really important. I would snap up a carbon copy of Ava in an instant  there are some cuties out there :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I would stay away from the 6 month age as that is another 'fear period' for puppies and a transition to a new home could cause some behavioral problems. Anywhere from 7 months on up to a year would be great I think. I got Callie when she was 9 months and she was definitely still puppy. But I would have loved to have had her even a bit earlier. I've only had one true puppy and that was my Zoe. Someday, when I'm able to be home, I would really like to get a puppy again. 

I would say to please go see any potential puppy in person before committing. I know this may mean traveling a bit, but for the lifelong commitment that this is, it is so worth it.


----------



## Maslen Maltese

A new puppy! How exciting! I like this little girl-I'm not 100% sure if she is still available, but I think she has the sweetest face!! Looks like she would be a little bit older so won't be overwhelming for your other pup?
Euphoria Maltese Puppies
Good Luck in the hunt!
Helen 
Maslen Maltese


----------



## silverhaven

Maslen Maltese said:


> A new puppy! How exciting! I like this little girl-I'm not 100% sure if she is still available, but I think she has the sweetest face!! Looks like she would be a little bit older so won't be overwhelming for your other pup?
> Euphoria Maltese Puppies
> Good Luck in the hunt!
> Helen
> Maslen Maltese


Thanks for the link  although I don't think we are allowed to do that anymore  The page on that site was updated in Dec last year so, pretty sure she must be gone now.


----------



## Katkoota

Oh i think that you will LOVE having two  Double the fun and love ^_^ of course, double the grooming and care (but personally, it is worth it) !!!

i dont know why but i am also picturing Lola, having fun with a little malt-sibling :wub: how exciting is that 

Wish u the best of luck 

Hugs
Kat


----------



## silverhaven

Katkoota said:


> Oh i think that you will LOVE having two  Double the fun and love ^_^ of course, double the grooming and care (but personally, it is worth it) !!!
> 
> i dont know why but i am also picturing Lola, having fun with a little malt-sibling :wub: how exciting is that
> 
> Wish u the best of luck
> 
> Hugs
> Kat


Thank you Kat :tender: we are really excited about the idea now. Have been whispering to Lola that we are looking for a sister for her :wub: now thinking maybe a young one would would be really fun  I think if I got an older one then all those baby memories would be missing :thumbsup: I am picturing Lola meeting her like Snowy meeting Crystal. So adorable.


----------



## Cosy

It's been my experience that getting a younger pup is a bit easier on the pup and the older dog. The pup is learning while another pup at 6 months may have learned one thing and has to then adjust to another thing with a new sister there already. Also the older one can teach the younger one where and when to "go".
What the older one does, the younger one wants to do too. I love that about young pups! Whatever you choose, I hope you enjoy the journey.


----------



## silverhaven

Cosy said:


> It's been my experience that getting a younger pup is a bit easier on the pup and the older dog. The pup is learning while another pup at 6 months may have learned one thing and has to then adjust to another thing with a new sister there already. Also the older one can teach the younger one where and when to "go".
> What the older one does, the younger one wants to do too. I love that about young pups! Whatever you choose, I hope you enjoy the journey.


Good to know Brit. Thank you.  That would be so adorable. Follow the leader :wub: :wub: I know Lola likes puppies too, she met two just this weekend when we were out, and was very nice with them.


----------



## aprilb

I have two girls. Lily was 6 months when I got her and Rose was about 2 and 1/2 at the time. I definitely would recommend an older puppy. Keep us updated-I'm so excited for you!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## princessre

Hi Maureen!! So excited for you!! Can't wait to see who you come home with!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

aww maureen , a sister for lola , to too exciting , i also want a sister for dolce but maybe sometime next year. he is 1/1/2 now. 

i think anything four months and up is good , ur home so u have the time , and puppies are sooo soo fun . hard work but fun. cant wait to see ur new addition!


----------



## silverhaven

I have found her :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor

Thanks to a Fairy Godmother on here. 

I can't wait to meet my new little girl :tender: tender: I fell in love with her the second I saw her video.


----------



## Bibu

YEY Maureen and Lola!!!! We can't wait to meet her! Have you thought of a name yet?


----------



## educ8m

Congratultions! :chili::chili:That is so exciting. When will she be ready to join your family? Who are you getting her from? Can you give us any details, yet or do you need to wait until she's in your arms?


----------



## silverhaven

Bibu said:


> YEY Maureen and Lola!!!! We can't wait to meet her! Have you thought of a name yet?


Not quite, got some ideas though :biggrin:



educ8m said:


> Congratultions! :chili::chili:That is so exciting. When will she be ready to join your family? Who are you getting her from? Can you give us any details, yet or do you need to wait until she's in your arms?


 She is ready, just bile acid test then trying to sort out travel arrangements. :thumbsup: I will let you know when that is all sorted. Wouldn't want to jinx it. I feel very confident to be buying from this breeder. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Canada

Congrats, Maureen!
And a huge congrats to Miss Cherry Lola, who is going to be a big sis soon!
I am so happy for you! You must be super excited.
I can't wait to see pics and share in the puppy joy.


----------



## TheMunchkin

Maureen, congratulations on your new baby! I'm so happy to be going through this with you. Can't wait for the updates!! :wub:


----------



## silverhaven

TheMunchkin said:


> Maureen, congratulations on your new baby! I'm so happy to be going through this with you. Can't wait for the updates!! :wub:



Thank you. It is fun seeing others here get ones at the same time and watch them mature :wub:

Does your countdown say today is the day?


----------



## TheMunchkin

Oh my gosh! It does! Lol. I forgot to change it. We had to change the date, and it will be this Sunday!! (I'm so excited!!) Please let us know the details of your new baby as they unfold!! :chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me

Oh YAY Maureen, I'm so happy and sooo excited for you!!! I can't wait to see pictures and hear more about her once she's with you!!! Congratulations!!!!! :chili:


----------



## The A Team

There nothin' better in the world than getting the "perfect" puppy you've been waiting for, for so long!! :drinkup: "Cheers" to you Maureen!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

:Waiting::Waitingatiently (LOL) waiting for pictures and more info. We're so happy for you, Maureen and Cherry Lola!!!


----------



## silverhaven

princessre said:


> Hi Maureen!! So excited for you!! Can't wait to see who you come home with!


A new baby in the house :tender: I can't wait :biggrin:



uniquelovdolce said:


> aww maureen , a sister for lola , to too exciting , i also want a sister for dolce but maybe sometime next year. he is 1/1/2 now.
> 
> i think anything four months and up is good , ur home so u have the time , and puppies are sooo soo fun . hard work but fun. cant wait to see ur new addition!


Well she isn't 4 months yet, but will be by the time I get her. Lola will be 2 in July, quite surprised when I realized that. I hope you then find the perfect baby. I just love your Dolce, such a darling happy smile all the time.



Canada said:


> Congrats, Maureen!
> And a huge congrats to Miss Cherry Lola, who is going to be a big sis soon!
> I am so happy for you! You must be super excited.
> I can't wait to see pics and share in the puppy joy.


Thank you  I can't wait to share either  



TheMunchkin said:


> Oh my gosh! It does! Lol. I forgot to change it. We had to change the date, and it will be this Sunday!! (I'm so excited!!) Please let us know the details of your new baby as they unfold!! :chili:


Ohhh! so looking forward to seeing your new baby :wub2: :wub2: 



Bailey&Me said:


> Oh YAY Maureen, I'm so happy and sooo excited for you!!! I can't wait to see pictures and hear more about her once she's with you!!! Congratulations!!!!! :chili:


:thanks :biggrin: I am thrilled.



The A Team said:


> There nothin' better in the world than getting the "perfect" puppy you've been waiting for, for so long!! :drinkup: "Cheers" to you Maureen!!


and a huge "Cheers" :drinkup:to you too Pat  :grouphug: :tender:



Lacie's Mom said:


> :Waiting::Waitingatiently (LOL) waiting for pictures and more info. We're so happy for you, Maureen and Cherry Lola!!!


Thank you so much :grouphug: What an amazing SM family we have here. Soon as the travel arrangements are made I will post :thumbsup: :chili:


----------



## malteseboy22

Congrats, Maureen and Lola and I cant wait till you get her...love from Max and Me....xxoo


----------



## elly

Congrats, can't to see her


----------



## edelweiss

:clap::clap::woohoo2::cloud9::celebrate - firewor:Girl power::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## silverhaven

malteseboy22 said:


> Congrats, Maureen and Lola and I cant wait till you get her...love from Max and Me....xxoo


Thanks Lyn :tender:



elly said:


> Congrats, can't to see her


Won't be long now 



edelweiss said:


> :clap::clap::woohoo2::cloud9::celebrate - firewor:Girl power::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


  Yes that is exactly how I feel.  :chili::chili:


----------



## fleurdelys

Congratz:chili::chili::chili:
I can't wait to see your new baby:wub:


----------



## silverhaven

Well it may happen end of this week. Looking good. :biggrin: 
Keeping it all in our SM family :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team

silverhaven said:


> Well it may happen end of this week. Looking good. :biggrin:
> Keeping it all in our SM family :grouphug:


:yahoo: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana:


----------



## Maglily

Congratulations Maureen! how exciting!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me

:chili::chili::chili: Maureen, I'm so excited to see her when she finally comes home to you!!! SM family, huh? Can't wait to see who this baby is! :wub::wub::wub: I'm sure you are just over the moon....AHH I wish I was getting a puppy too!!!


----------



## fleurdelys

silverhaven said:


> Well it may happen end of this week. Looking good. :biggrin:
> Keeping it all in our SM family :grouphug:




:chili::chili::chili:
Can't wait :woohoo2:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

:Waiting::Waiting: Hoping all goes well.


----------



## Snowbody

:brownbag::brownbag::brownbag::brownbag::brownbag::brownbag: Maureen, I'm mortified. I SWEAR that I posted to this thread and now I can't find it.:blush::blush:
And in the meantime you've found your perfect little girl. :yahoo::yahoo: I'm so excited for you. Four months sounds perfect. Gosh, I can't wait to see pix. I think she needs to be Cherry Cola.  I'm so excited for you.:chili::chili:

Oh and can your husband talk to my husband?:innocent:


----------



## edelweiss

Pretty soon I will pass out from "holding my breath waiting." How much longer? This is killing me!


----------



## harrysmom

:Waiting: Waiting for an update and pictures!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

omg how exciting , dont u feel pregnant and about to give birth , thats how i felt when i was about to get dolce , i cannot wait to see what pretty lil girl u get , ooo wow , i want a sister for dolce !!!


----------



## bonsmom

Maureen, that was quick work! 
Lola will be so happy to have a playmate.
I'm waiting for the happy update.:aktion033:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Snowbody said:


> :brownbag::brownbag::brownbag::brownbag::brownbag::brownbag: Maureen, I'm mortified. I SWEAR that I posted to this thread and now I can't find it.:blush::blush:
> And in the meantime you've found your perfect little girl. :yahoo::yahoo: I'm so excited for you. Four months sounds perfect. Gosh, I can't wait to see pix. I think she needs to be Cherry Cola.  I'm so excited for you.:chili::chili:
> 
> Oh and can your husband talk to my husband?:innocent:


Maureen I'm so excited and happy for you!! You must promise to take and post pics asap! Now if we can just get you, hubby, Lola and new baby girl to come to Pat's puppy party. :yes: Just think how much you would be helping out Sue and Tyler. Your dh could talk to her dh, and he would see all these wonderful siblings....oh I can see it now. :innocent:


----------



## Bibu

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:....don't know how much longer we can wait!!!

BTW, Sue, I love the Cherry Cola name! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## educ8m

silverhaven said:


> Well it may happen end of this week. Looking good. :biggrin:
> Keeping it all in our SM family :grouphug:


:chili::chili::chili::chili::smilie_daumenpos::yahoo::Happy_Dance: 

How can you stand waiting the next few days? This is so exciting. I may be reading too much into your post, but I'm JUST guessing that if you're keeping it all in our SM family that you possibly, just maybe, are getting her from another SMer. So, I'm thinking I know of ONE little girl that was available. Can hardly wait to see if that's who you got!!!!!


----------



## The A Team

Are you needing name suggestions?????

Like Annie, Asia, Ariel, Ali....


whoops :blush:....:w00t:

.....I mean Lady, Lana, Liza, Lizzy.....


----------



## silverhaven

Snowbody said:


> :brownbag::brownbag::brownbag::brownbag::brownbag::brownbag: Maureen, I'm mortified. I SWEAR that I posted to this thread and now I can't find it.:blush::blush:
> And in the meantime you've found your perfect little girl. :yahoo::yahoo: I'm so excited for you. Four months sounds perfect. Gosh, I can't wait to see pix. I think she needs to be Cherry Cola.  I'm so excited for you.:chili::chili:
> 
> Oh and can your husband talk to my husband?:innocent:


All you have to do is find the perfect cute baby, get a video and show to Hubby. He will fall totally in love and demand you buy him/her. Easy peasy!!! :aktion033:
Lol cherry cola, we really have kinda omitted the Cherry these days :blush:


----------



## silverhaven

Awwww! Such lovely comments from everyone :grouphug: :grouphug:
Not on my laptop so hard to reply to everyone. 

Just imagine this. Hubby gets to have her before me!!!!!! i am a 4 hr flight away and not home until Saturday. He may be getting her Thurs. evening. 
He is LOVING that he will get to bond with her before me.........:w00t::w00t::w00t:

Oooohhh! Detective work going on here. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## silverhaven

The A Team said:


> Are you needing name suggestions?????
> 
> Like Annie, Asia, Ariel, Ali....
> 
> 
> whoops :blush:....:w00t:
> 
> .....I mean Lady, Lana, Liza, Lizzy.....


YES!!! Please .


----------



## Snowbody

I kind of like Lola and Laney since I have cousins named Lola and Elaine. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 
Hubby gets first dibs on her? :w00t: That so......unheard of. :new_shocked: but so cute.


----------



## bonsmom

Lorelei, siren of the sea.... depending on her voice, of course!


----------



## The A Team

Well.....it's pretty near the end of the week...is she there yet??? :innocent:


----------



## edelweiss

Yep, Thursday night is here & gone. Break out the wine & popcorn!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i cant wait to see ur baby !!!!


----------



## silverhaven

SHE IS THERE!!!!! OMG OMG! :chili::chili: :chili::chili: :chili::chili: i can't wait to see her in person. Hubby drove her home from Seattle Airport late last night, and all is fantastic. i will see her tomorrow and be able to post at least iphone pics. He is already madly in love with her. The second he let her out of the crate she climbed on his lap and up to his chest and gave him mad kisses for about 10 mins. :wub::wub: she hops around like a bunny and was playing like crazy last night. Such a character. Happily eating and drinking, and marching around with her toys. :heart: :heart: seems really at home straight away. Lola also seems to really like her. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Silkmalteselover

:chili: :chili: :chili: YIPPEE!! Oh those kisses will melt any man's heart.. so maybe video that please... or pictures..So glad everything went OK.. and your baby is fitting right in. We are waiting for those pictures.:Waiting:


----------



## Snowbody

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: Maureen - CONGRATULATIONS. :chili::chili:arty:artytime: You must be jumping out of your skin to be with her. She sounds adorable. I can't wait to see pix.:Waiting::Waiting: Your DH is so lucky. :wub2::Happy_Dance:


----------



## Bailey&Me

OH SO EXCITING!!!! I can't wait to see pictures!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## edelweiss

:smheat::smtease: So, does this mean I can finally let my breath out? :wub:


----------



## Bibu

Yey!!!! :aktion033: Now I can stop eating popcon because my tummy was starting to ache! :HistericalSmiley: 
Your hubby is sooooo lucky to have this little doll in his arms and to get all those kisses! :wub::wub::wub:
I can't wait for you to meet her! :w00t:
CONGRATULATIONS again! :chili:


----------



## fleurdelys

:chili::chili::chili:
Congrats! I am so happy for you :chili::chili:
I can't wait to see your little darling:wub:


----------



## elly

Waiting....


----------



## The A Team

:chili::chili:She's HOME!!!!!!!!:chili::chili:


OMG, Maureen, how can you stand it!!!!!!!! Hurry home.....!!!! I can't even begin to tell you how happy I am for you!!!!!!!! ......and you're not even home!!! :w00t:


----------



## Snowbody

Uh - wait a minute Maureen. Doesn't your husband know how to take pix with a camera???? I've heard men can run technical things.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

omg congrats , ok yes he needs to send u a pic !!!


----------



## fleurdelys

Snowbody said:


> Uh - wait a minute Maureen. Doesn't your husband know how to take pix with a camera???? I've heard men can run technical things.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Great idea, Sue! :thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Yippee!! She's home!!! :yahoo:

Oh you poor thing this must be KILLING you to not be there! Yes, tell hubby he has to take pics or a video to send you or you won't be able to make it. Then just go ahead and share them with us.


----------



## pammy4501

Looking for those baby pictures!! Getting excited, and more than a little curious!!


----------



## mfa

CONGRATS Maureen!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
cant wait to see pics and find out her name!


----------



## Maisie and Me

This is SOOOOO exciting!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see the pics and hear all about your new baby :wub::chili::chili::chili:Congratulations Maureen.


----------



## edelweiss

:smhelp:
:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:
the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Snowbody

Okay Maureen. So the world didn't end. :smheat: No excuse for not posting pix.


----------



## bonsmom

Maureen, Rocco wants to see his step-sister!


----------



## silverhaven

Well then........ LOL so sorry, I tried to make a couple of posts but don't know what happened to them. I was in Toronto visiting two of my kids and Grandbaby who I haven't seen for 5 months, she is now 16 months, trying to balance everything was pretty tough, but lovely all the same. 

Soooooooooooooo TA DAAAAAA........

My new baby is from our very own JEANNE :aktion033::aktion033: :aktion033::aktion033: :aktion033::aktion033:Silkmalteselover, Spunsilk Maltese. I am so very fortunate that I was pointed in her direction. A really lovely lady and a very caring breeder. :heart: she has really gone out of her way to get this little girl to me while balancing lots of arrangements she had to make. 

Well here are the pics Jeanne sent. (actually she sent the cutest videos) these pics are ones she took from the videos.


----------



## silverhaven

and here is one of her very messy being looked after by my daughter and Hubby LOL.









She is known to us so far as Miss Cutie, no need to wonder why :biggrin: 
She is just over 16 weeks and 1.9lbs. Gorgeous pigment and coat. So so adorable. Got to get to try out some names and see how they pan out. So far I think she needs to be called Daddy's girl....... from the minute he picked her up in Seattle she has been obsessed with him, and he her. If he leaves her sight even for a second she cries and barks. He went upstairs a little while ago, she went bananas and he was only gone a second, then he went to see her and she showered him with kisses. 

Me, on the other hand, eager to see her from my trip, she barks at.........LOL when I came in she just wouldn't stop barking and growling at me, it was like, hey you don't belong here. I am here with my Daddy, go away. I am not worried though as I am the primary caretaker, she will become a Mummy's girl soon enough. Too funny though.

Well tomorrow she needs bathing and sorting out somewhat. I will take more pics then and post. She is such a little character, she is going to run me a merry dance LOL

Oh by the way, Lola and her are getting along famously so far. She jumps up in that puppy way and bats Lola with two paws straight in the face, Lola just looks and her and semi, gently teases her back. She is really acting like the caring Mummy to her. When puppy is in her playpen and goes into her crate, Lola gets most upset, she doesn't like it when she can't see her. They are teasing eachother two, sooo funny. I will keep them quite separate for a while though. Give them both a adjustment period. The playpen helps a lot. 

Well I am tired off my flight, so better get off. Didn't want to keep you waiting any longer. 

I would like to extend a huge thankyou to Stacy, Bellarata, who was helping me so much, and also to Pat and everyone else who has been so supportive and helpful. (Mmmm. this is sounding like an Oscar speech :blush

I couldn't be more thrilled with my little girl :wub: :wub: :wub: Oh! I do have one or two videos but will have to get hubby to help me. They don't seem to be playing for me in Mobileme. I will work it out.


----------



## iheartbisou

OMG!!!

Okay firstly, that is the *MOST *gorgeous Maltese I've seen in a very very long time!! :wub::wub: *wow!*! Those eyes and that little face- she is perfection. It's unbelievable how beautiful she is- personally, she would be everything I would want in a Maltese (looks wise and kissy!). I'm in awe!!!

Also I am so completely thrilled for you, your husband, Lola and Miss Cutie!!! I can't wait to hear all about her. Funny how she's just taken with your husband yet is barking at you! lol.

Honestly that little girl is just out of this world!!! wow again!!!


----------



## The A Team

Oh Maureen (and Jeanne) - this little tiny girl is pure perfection!!!!! I still can't get over it!!! She's so cute I almost can't stand it!! I want to kiss that itty bitty face


----------



## silverhaven

iheartbisou said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> Okay firstly, that is the *MOST *gorgeous Maltese I've seen in a very very long time!! :wub::wub: *wow!*! Those eyes and that little face- she is perfection. It's unbelievable how beautiful she is- personally, she would be everything I would want in a Maltese (looks wise and kissy!). I'm in awe!!!
> 
> Also I am so completely thrilled for you, your husband, Lola and Miss Cutie!!! I can't wait to hear all about her. Funny how she's just taken with your husband yet is barking at you! lol.
> 
> Honestly that little girl is just out of this world!!! wow again!!!


Awww! thanks Andrea, I still need to be pinched to see she is real :wub: Going to have to think of a name now :chili:


----------



## silverhaven

The A Team said:


> Oh Maureen (and Jeanne) - this little tiny girl is pure perfection!!!!! I still can't get over it!!! She's so cute I almost can't stand it!! I want to kiss that itty bitty face


:tender: :tender: isn't she just? She just woke me at 5am so I brought her down and instant pee and poo on pad. Followed by big kisses from her. :heart: I am in love : Now she is making sweaky noises, mmmm will I be able to get back to bed? LOL.


----------



## Bailey&Me

OMG Maureen, she is GORGEOUS!!! Really, she is just beautiful! It's so sweet how attached she is to your husband...I'm sure she will get that way with you in no time too! Ah, she is so cute!!! Congrats again! Cant wait to hear what you decide to name her. Oh and it sounds like Lola looooves her new little sister...that is so great!


----------



## elly

She is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## aprilb

Maureen, she is precious!! I saw her on Jeanne's website.. I'm glad Lola is taking to her so well. Please post lots of pics so we can watch her grow up.. you will love having two.:wub: I like Jeanne so much-she is a sweetheart.:wub:


----------



## educ8m

Maureen, congratulations!!!! I was wondering if it was Jeanne's little girl that you got. I knew the age would be right. She is adorable. :wub::wub::wub:
Gracie and I were lucky enough that we got to meet her and her little brother and play with them at Nationals. She is an itty bitty little thing with personality plus who just oozes sweetness. You and your hubby are sooooooooooooo lucky that you got her. Good luck with finding the perfect name.


----------



## silverhaven

Bailey&Me said:


> OMG Maureen, she is GORGEOUS!!! Really, she is just beautiful! It's so sweet how attached she is to your husband...I'm sure she will get that way with you in no time too! Ah, she is so cute!!! Congrats again! Cant wait to hear what you decide to name her. Oh and it sounds like Lola looooves her new little sister...that is so great!


I know!!!!!! she was barking at me again this morning and wouldn't settle, but is very happy that Hubby has now come down. She is a little Minx :blush:



elly said:


> She is so gorgeous!!!


Thanks 



aprilb said:


> Maureen, she is precious!! I saw her on Jeanne's website.. I'm glad Lola is taking to her so well. Please post lots of pics so we can watch her grow up.. you will love having two.:wub: I like Jeanne so much-she is a sweetheart.:wub:


I haven't got to meet Jeanne, but does certainly seem a sweetheart indeed. Lola was funny this morning when she was barking and carrying on, she would look at me, then look at her, just not sure what we should do, and when she did a little cough, Lola jumped straight off the couch to go and check on her. :wub::wub:


----------



## silverhaven

educ8m said:


> Maureen, congratulations!!!! I was wondering if it was Jeanne's little girl that you got. I knew the age would be right. She is adorable. :wub::wub::wub:
> Gracie and I were lucky enough that we got to meet her and her little brother and play with them at Nationals. She is an itty bitty little thing with personality plus who just oozes sweetness. You and your hubby are sooooooooooooo lucky that you got her. Good luck with finding the perfect name.


Oh! you got to meet her, how nice.  Yes personality plus certainly covers it, :HistericalSmiley: she is a little ball of energy right now. I love her itty bitty cuteness. :wub::wub:


----------



## Bibu

Maureen she is such a little precious girl! WOW!!!! You are blessed to have her!!! I hope you can find the perfect name to suit her. That will be tough because she is so adorable that its hard!!!!  Enjoy every single moment with her! xoxo to your new furbaby!


----------



## Maisie and Me

Maureen, your new baby is absolutely precious!!!!!!!! I just love her face
pure perfection!!!!! I guess you need the right name to fit that adorable face and spunky personality :wub: I wish I could see her in person and in action!!! What a doll :thumbsup:.


----------



## Maglily

OMG she's beyond cute Maureen! I't so funny she's taken over the house and claimed your DH. I bet you are having a ball today with her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Maureen -- she's adorable. You're very blessed to have one of Jeanne's fluffs. She's a wonderful person and a very good, reputable breeder. I was also priviledged to meet your little one at Nationals. Such a cutie with a fabulous personality.

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Snowbody

:wub2::wub2::wub2: :wub2::wub2::wub2: Maureen - I think you need to name her Vegas because YOU HIT THE JACKPOT. :chili::chili::chili: What a little cutie she is. What a great week for you - your kids, granddaughter and now this little sweetie pie.:thumbsup: What a great breeder, and woman, Jeanne is and I just love the way Lola is watching over her new friend :tender: You know it's funny when you mentioned about the bond between your husband and the pup and the way she "greeted" you it got me thinking. Now I'm feeling bad for our husbands and SO's when we get our pups. They must see our bond and be a little jealous. :huh: I know she'll be eating out of your hand (literally) shortly and all will be right with the Puppy Mommy world. I'm so happy for you all. We're going to keep bugging you for pix. Try Vimeo for posting videos. Super easy.
My first reaction to that great shot you took of her in the living room was the name Penelope, or Penny. She's as brilliantly cute as a shiny penny in it. :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team

So do you have any ideas for a name??? I used to make endless lists of names...it's the hardest part of owning a puppy!

What about Bunny, cause she seems like the energizer bunny B)

Bitsy....cause she's an itsy bitsy baby. :innocent:

Layla, Lena, LuLu, Lana or any "L" name (to go with Lola)


----------



## educ8m

I LOVE Sue's idea of the name Vegas, and Pat's idea for Bitsy!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Maureen I'm so thrilled for you! She is absolutely, pawsitively, breathtakingly gorgeous and as cute as a button. Her personality sounds just darling. I'm so glad Lola is taking to her so quickly. A really good sign. Sounds like this has been a perfect experience for you and I'm so happy for you. Jeanne's babies are ones that I repeatedly look at and dream about. And isn't it great to have a relationship already in place before you are even thinking of adding another one? Congrats!!! I love her!!!


----------



## revakb2

What a beautiful little fluff you got. Congratulations and much good luck with your new darling.


----------



## silverhaven

Bibu said:


> Maureen she is such a little precious girl! WOW!!!! You are blessed to have her!!! I hope you can find the perfect name to suit her. That will be tough because she is so adorable that its hard!!!!  Enjoy every single moment with her! xoxo to your new furbaby!


Thank you, I am working on it  soo much fun. Yes I feel truly blessed. :wub:



Maisie and Me said:


> Maureen, your new baby is absolutely precious!!!!!!!! I just love her face
> pure perfection!!!!! I guess you need the right name to fit that adorable face and spunky personality :wub: I wish I could see her in person and in action!!! What a doll :thumbsup:.


She does have the cutest widdle face, Baby talk back into the house :chili:




Maglily said:


> OMG she's beyond cute Maureen! I't so funny she's taken over the house and claimed your DH. I bet you are having a ball today with her.


She is so much fun. Yes totally taken over the house. "I am the smallest, but don't think you will forget I am here".



Lacie's Mom said:


> Maureen -- she's adorable. You're very blessed to have one of Jeanne's fluffs. She's a wonderful person and a very good, reputable breeder. I was also priviledged to meet your little one at Nationals. Such a cutie with a fabulous personality.
> 
> Congratulations!!!!


Thank you, I am so thrilled to have one from Jeanne, I am so lucky to have her :wub::wub:



Snowbody said:


> :wub2::wub2::wub2: :wub2::wub2::wub2: Maureen - I think you need to name her Vegas because YOU HIT THE JACKPOT. :chili::chili::chili: What a little cutie she is. What a great week for you - your kids, granddaughter and now this little sweetie pie.:thumbsup: What a great breeder, and woman, Jeanne is and I just love the way Lola is watching over her new friend :tender: You know it's funny when you mentioned about the bond between your husband and the pup and the way she "greeted" you it got me thinking. Now I'm feeling bad for our husbands and SO's when we get our pups. They must see our bond and be a little jealous. :huh: I know she'll be eating out of your hand (literally) shortly and all will be right with the Puppy Mommy world. I'm so happy for you all. We're going to keep bugging you for pix. Try Vimeo for posting videos. Super easy.
> My first reaction to that great shot you took of her in the living room was the name Penelope, or Penny. She's as brilliantly cute as a shiny penny in it. :aktion033:


How creative of you, Vegas :thumbsup: one worth considering, it is different. 
Yes you are right, Lola was all over me from day one, you really do feel left out of the equation, even if it is only for a short while. I had no idea my hubby was so left out. Hubby sent me the video so I will have to get it off his machine, it didn't download properly to mine. I think I can post directly from my mobileme account. 



The A Team said:


> So do you have any ideas for a name??? I used to make endless lists of names...it's the hardest part of owning a puppy!
> 
> What about Bunny, cause she seems like the energizer bunny B)
> 
> Bitsy....cause she's an itsy bitsy baby. :innocent:
> 
> Layla, Lena, LuLu, Lana or any "L" name (to go with Lola)


Hubby was calling her Bunny, also Tigger LOL. I am not naming her Tigger. We had a mini celebrity in Ottawa (Marlen) that made a show called, Celebrity Pets, she dyed her Maltese bright pink and called her Bunny. So that kinda puts me off. Particularly as we know her personally. Some of those L names are too close so they would get mixed up I think, but I like Lilli, Leah and Lucy.



educ8m said:


> I LOVE Sue's idea of the name Vegas, and Pat's idea for Bitsy!!!!


Both are Kinda cute :wub:


----------



## silverhaven

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Maureen I'm so thrilled for you! She is absolutely, pawsitively, breathtakingly gorgeous and as cute as a button. Her personality sounds just darling. I'm so glad Lola is taking to her so quickly. A really good sign. Sounds like this has been a perfect experience for you and I'm so happy for you. Jeanne's babies are ones that I repeatedly look at and dream about. And isn't it great to have a relationship already in place before you are even thinking of adding another one? Congrats!!! I love her!!!


Gosh she is a doll Crystal. I am so lucky. Yes, couldn't have been a better experience. :thumbsup::thumbsup: :chili::chili: and yes it is really wonderful to have a great relationship right from the start. :aktion033::aktion033:



revakb2 said:


> What a beautiful little fluff you got. Congratulations and much good luck with your new darling.


Thank you, I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## silverhaven

Soooooooo some names for consideration.

Rosy, Rosebud
Daisy
Eva
Lucy
Bonny
Bitsy
Maggie
Lilli, Liliputian
Penny
Molly
Bunny
Leah
Leilani
Ruffles
Mika Mikayla
Apolina
Posy
Angel, Angelletta (little angel)
Bambi
maleah
pebbles
Miette (small sweet thing)
Vegas

Not tried too many out seriously yet. I do like Penny a lot and funnily enough Penelope on here is actually Lola's sister. I also like Daisy, makes me think of our English little daisies that I grew up making necklaces out of. 

I went back to bed this morning and when I got up she was all over me too. Kisses and no barking :biggrin: :wub: she then settled beautifully upside down on my chest for belly rubs and snuggles and relaxed comfortably. So all is very very good. She loooooves her belly rubs and throws herself upside down all the time.


----------



## Bailey&Me

I LOVE the name Leah - it's my favorite of all the ones on your list. It's on my puppy name list too! 

The other two names I vote for are Molly and Daisy. I like Lilli too but I think it might be too similar to Lola...but still very cute!


----------



## pammy4501

I love names that have a theme. When I hear Lola (and don't forget that I have a Lola too) I think "Show Girl." So, names that come to mind in that theme are:
Candi (Kandi)
Bambi
Bunny (Bunni)
Gypsy (as in Gypsy Rose Lee)
Gia
Holly
Honey
Lana
Nina
Sasha

Just a thought. I kind of like Kandi or Candi. Or maybe Cheri or Sherry.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

oh my god , she is absolutely perfect , shes so teeny n fluffy and gorgeous !! oh wow enjoy her . jeanne u did good shes precious , maureen so happy for u and lola and ur hubby. please keep pics coming !

names i love love leilani , thats one of the names i had when i was pregnant but i ended up w a boy. lol 

i also thought of marilyn when i saw ur pup , kind of diva like like marilyn monroe . lol 

enjoy her cute lil fluff


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I like Leilani & Meleah...Leah for short. Lola & Leah...Lola & Leilani. Like them both and they both go well with Lola. What about Lana? Lola & Lana. The name I had thought to use before I found Callie, who was already named and it really suit her and she knew it, was Dahlia. Another I had toyed with was Irina.


----------



## Johita

WOW!! Congratulations on your new addition! What a stunner this little one is and so tiny too. She has such an adorable face and the way you discribe her make me miss those puppy days. Enjoy her to the fullest and I look forward to seeing a lot more of her.


----------



## Johita

silverhaven said:


> Soooooooo some names for consideration.
> 
> Rosy, Rosebud
> Daisy
> Eva
> Lucy
> Bonny
> Bitsy
> Maggie
> Lilli, Liliputian
> Penny
> Molly
> Bunny
> Leah
> Leilani
> Ruffles
> Mika Mikayla
> Apolina
> Posy
> Angel, Angelletta (little angel)
> Bambi
> maleah
> pebbles
> Miette (small sweet thing)
> Vegas
> 
> Not tried too many out seriously yet. I do like Penny a lot and funnily enough Penelope on here is actually Lola's sister. I also like Daisy, makes me think of our English little daisies that I grew up making necklaces out of.
> 
> I went back to bed this morning and when I got up she was all over me too. Kisses and no barking :biggrin: :wub: she then settled beautifully upside down on my chest for belly rubs and snuggles and relaxed comfortably. So all is very very good. She loooooves her belly rubs and throws herself upside down all the time.


 
Aolani and I like hte name Leilani cause she is quite heavenly :wub:


----------



## Bibu

I love Leilani! I think it suits her well. The "ani" at the end leans towards the meaning of "little" or "young" so its cute since she is Lola's younger sister and because she is so tiny!


----------



## The A Team

....ahem...........not to change the subject...but....

I think it's time to start a new puppy thread...."Seriously thinking of sister for Lola" is so.....last week!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb

silverhaven said:


> I know!!!!!! she was barking at me again this morning and wouldn't settle, but is very happy that Hubby has now come down. She is a little Minx :blush:
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> I haven't got to meet Jeanne, but does certainly seem a sweetheart indeed. Lola was funny this morning when she was barking and carrying on, she would look at me, then look at her, just not sure what we should do, and when she did a little cough, Lola jumped straight off the couch to go and check on her. :wub::wub:


:HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## aprilb

educ8m said:


> I LOVE Sue's idea of the name Vegas, and Pat's idea for Bitsy!!!!


No, no, no!:HistericalSmiley: She's a little "Coquette"-:wub:


----------



## lori

Oh my goodness Maureen!! Congrats on your BEAUTIFUL little girl!! She is gorgeous!! That little itty bitty face is to die for!! I am SO happy for you and wish you many, many years of love and happiness with your new baby!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## mary-anderson

OMG she is a doll baby!!!:wub:I just love Jeanne's malts. I sooooo wanted one of hers, but the DH shot down my idea of adding to our family:blush: Enjoy your precious little girl.


----------



## MaryH

Congratulations, Maureen, and welcome little on. How about calling her "Breeze". She just "breezed" in and took her rightful place in the hearts of all of you. Jeanne's puppies are lovely and Jeanne is a wonderful person to know and to deal with. All the best to all of you!!


----------



## fleurdelys

Congratulations,

She is so beautiful :wub:
I am so happy for you :wub:


----------



## lynda

Well, I am a little behind, didn't know you got a puppy, let alone one of Jeanne's. How great for you. I too met that little sweetheart at Nationals. An absolute beauty. I met her and her brother and if I could have I would have left with both of them. Congratulations and best wishes with her always.:chili:


----------



## silverhaven

The A Team said:


> ....ahem...........not to change the subject...but....
> 
> I think it's time to start a new puppy thread...."Seriously thinking of sister for Lola" is so.....last week!!! :HistericalSmiley:


Hehe :blush: you are right Pat. I am so behind :mellow:



lori said:


> Oh my goodness Maureen!! Congrats on your BEAUTIFUL little girl!! She is gorgeous!! That little itty bitty face is to die for!! I am SO happy for you and wish you many, many years of love and happiness with your new baby!!! :wub::wub:


Thanks Lori, I am so so lucky to have this little girl. :wub:



mary-anderson said:


> OMG she is a doll baby!!!:wub:I just love Jeanne's malts. I sooooo wanted one of hers, but the DH shot down my idea of adding to our family:blush: Enjoy your precious little girl.


 Better keep showing him pics. :aktion033::HistericalSmiley: he will get the idea. :thumbsup:



MaryH said:


> Congratulations, Maureen, and welcome little on. How about calling her "Breeze". She just "breezed" in and took her rightful place in the hearts of all of you. Jeanne's puppies are lovely and Jeanne is a wonderful person to know and to deal with. All the best to all of you!!


Thanks Mary, I gather you are to be thanked also for your puppy socialization ideas for Jeanne too :aktion033::aktion033: :aktion033::aktion033: she is so adorable and such a good little girl, full of fun. 



fleurdelys said:


> Congratulations,
> 
> She is so beautiful :wub:
> I am so happy for you :wub:


Thanks, I am one lucky Mummy. :biggrin:



lynda said:


> Well, I am a little behind, didn't know you got a puppy, let alone one of Jeanne's. How great for you. I too met that little sweetheart at Nationals. An absolute beauty. I met her and her brother and if I could have I would have left with both of them. Congratulations and best wishes with her always.:chili:


Yes as Pat indicated, it was time to make a new thread. :thumbsup::blush: I am pleased so many of my SM friends have met her. She tugs at my heartstrings :tender:


----------



## silverhaven

Thanks so much for your thoughts on names. Hubby has vetoed most though :smilie_tischkante: think we are down to Penny Lane, Daisy, Maggie Mae, Mandy, Lily, Lexi, Mimi, Lucy,


----------



## Snowbody

silverhaven said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughts on names. Hubby has vetoed most though :smilie_tischkante: think we are down to Penny Lane, Daisy, Maggie Mae, Mandy, Lily, Lexi, Mimi, Lucy,


She just looks like a Penny to me and I love Penny Lane with Cherry Lola -- reminds me of Tyler and my meet up with Sir Paul in the Hamptons last year


----------



## cleex1004

i like penny lane with cherry lola too, you could call them laney and lola!


----------



## Bailey&Me

I like Penny Lane too...sounds very cute with Cherry Lola!


----------

